# There are no Porpoises in TX waters!!!!



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

THERE ARE NO PORPOISES IN TX WATERS. There are however Dolphins. Take a look at the waters where porpoises call home.

http://www.earthlyissues.com/porpoise.htm

Difference Between Dolphins and Porpoises:
While dolphins and porpoises are very similar and people often use the term interchangeably, scientists generally agree that there are four major differences between dolphins and porpoises:

•Dolphins have cone-shaped teeth while porpoises have flat or spade-shaped teeth.
•Dolphins usually have a pronounced "beak," while porpoises do not have a beak.
•Dolphins generally have a very curved or hooked dorsal fin, while porpoises have a triangular dorsal fin.
•Porpoises are generally smaller than dolphins.

As a kid I too was told that what I was seeing while fishing Galveston Bay were porpoises. Many fisherman make the same mistake as I used to. I was told wrong and it just bugs me when people call them porpoises. Don't know why, but it does.

Carry on.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

personally never heard anyone call them that except on here.... everyone I know knows they are called Flipper! lol


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*=)*

Easy tiger :biggrin: you are obviously a big fan of the animal, so here is a visual for some who still think they see one or the other. enjoy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the Marine Biology lesson Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I was told the same as I grew up and continue today to call them that incorrectly. Actually I call them "trout rustlers".


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

On a similar note, there are no Buzzards in the U.S. They are found primarily in Pacific regions. 
We do however have many Vulture species in the U.S.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

In common usage, porpoise is perfectly acceptable. Just as clip is a synonym for magazine. Quibbling.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

when i was little i wanted to call them dolphins and everyone told me no, they're not dolphins, they're porpoises. now everyone is telling me that they're not porpoises and that they're dolphins. either way, if i wasn't sure that one day they might save my life, i'd wish an open shotgun season on those sons-of-biscuits.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

They been porpoises to me for 80 years...and I ain't about to change it now...specially since I read it 'on the internet'....

That goes for buzzards too....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Flippers and Puke chickens!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I say porpoise! I tell everyone on my boat they are porpoises! When someone yells "DOLPHIN!" on my boat I am looking for a green and yellow fish that is might tasty to eat.

There ends the lesson.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I punch people in the face when I hear them refer to either one as a fish instead of a mammal.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> They been porpoises to me for 80 years...and I ain't about to change it now...specially since I read it 'on the internet'....
> 
> That goes for buzzards too....


I'm with you , dude. Screw the interweb and anyone else that differs with us.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> They been porpoises to me for 80 years...and I ain't about to change it now...specially since I read it 'on the internet'....
> 
> That goes for buzzards too....


See ^^^^^ There are buzzards in Texas. 
Once a human male reach the age of 65 he is considered an "Old Buzzard".
Sorry...I had to.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> They been porpoises to me for 80 years...and I ain't about to change it now...specially since I read it 'on the internet'....
> 
> That goes for buzzards too....


It ain't been 80 yrs for me, but otherwise, yep! hahaha


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Shredded Evidence said:


> I say porpoise! I tell everyone on my boat they are porpoises! When someone yells "DOLPHIN!" on my boat I am looking for a green and yellow fish that is might tasty to eat.
> 
> There ends the lesson.


That's exactly what I do too Shred. I Hate when someone yells DOLPHIN!! and it's flipper. I go into mahi mode and my starts racing as I love to catch "mahi" only to be let down. Drives me nuts, so i call them porpoises or flipper. But yes they are dolphin, but is it that big a deal. Another example is everyone calls soft drinks, "coke".


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

i use porpoise to avoid confusion with a target species.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

speckledred said:


> I was told the same as I grew up and continue today to call them that incorrectly. Actually I call them "trout rustlers".


or "flounder flippers"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MapMaster said:


> See ^^^^^ There are buzzards in Texas.
> Once a human male reach the age of 65 he is considered an "Old Buzzard".
> Sorry...I had to.


Personally...I prefer "Old Fart", MM....especially from you danged 'whippersnappers'...:rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, HC called me out about the flippered mammals in general fishing earlier. Guess he just got done watching "The Life Aquatic" with Steve Zissou...HC, do you ride bicycles or mountain bikes? 
Thanks for the clarification though.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I've seen both porpoises and dolphins in the bay. I have no pics though.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spike404 said:


> In common usage, porpoise is perfectly acceptable. Just as clip is a synonym for magazine. Quibbling.


I'm sorry, but "porpoise" is not an acceptable term for a dolphin. If you call a dolphin a porpoise, it makes you look ... ignorant.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm sorry, but "porpoise" is not an acceptable term for a dolphin. If you call a dolphin a porpoise, it makes you look ... ignorant.


My grandpa tells me a story of me being on the ferry to Port Aransas one day when I was fairly young, around 7 or 8. Some guy was telling his wife to "look at the porpoises!" and I turned around and said, "Excuse me sir, those are not porpoises, they are bottle nosed dolphins!"

Grandpa said all he could do was smile and shuffle me back to the truck...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is "speckled trout" an acceptable term for a sand trout? Duh, no.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah, HC called me out about the flippered mammals in general fishing earlier. Guess he just got done watching "The Life Aquatic" with Steve Zissou...HC, do you ride bicycles or mountain bikes?
> Thanks for the clarification though.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I'm just here to help. I ride both. I have to admit look dang good in my spandex.

I really don't care about dolphins just the improper use of the word porpoise to describe them.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

it drives me crazy too HC.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I called them dolphins for years and got corrected every time. The are not dolphins ... dolphins are a fish ... they are mammals so they are porpoises. After living down here since '81 and being corrected all these years, I FINALLY have learned to call them porpoises, now you are telling me I was right in the first place?

Time to relearn my terminology again.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Geez...*



mastercylinder said:


> Is "speckled trout" an acceptable term for a sand trout? Duh, no.


Acceptable to whom? You?

I know plenty of people who call specks, sandies, and gulf just "trout". And I bet you blow a gasket about silver vs gulf vs sand trout.

In addition, your info is inaccurate - we have true porpoises offshore of Texas - several species in fact - as well as some whales.

Common names are just that - common names, not scientific identifying names. I know folks who call specks - trucha, squateague, etc.

And restaurants/food industry have multiple "legal" common names they can use for fish. For example, if you see "Bay Snapper" on the menu, it's sheepshead.

Really dude, I think you might want to start considering decaf.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> Acceptable to whom? You?


Yes, me and a lot of other people. Describing something inaccurately is only acceptable to the ignorant. You people constantly complain about the ignorant people in our society, yet you do very little to promote knowledge and education, and are acceptant of ignorance when it pleases you.

If you want to call a dolphin a porpoise, that's fine with me, but it says a lot about you. A dolphin isn't a porpoise.

Would it be OK to call a dolphin a fish?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

What do you call them jumping out of the water when you see them around the ferry or cruising in the Gulf ??? Is it 'dolphining'....or 'porposing'.????

Just curious...


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

baitbig said:


> That's exactly what I do too Shred. I Hate when someone yells DOLPHIN!! and it's flipper. I go into mahi mode and my starts racing as I love to catch "mahi" only to be let down. Drives me nuts, so i call them porpoises or flipper. But yes they are dolphin, but is it that big a deal. Another example is everyone calls soft drinks, "coke".


What if i said Dorado? :cop: anyway just thought I would feed the beasts lol


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> What do you call them jumping out of the water when you see them around the ferry or cruising in the Gulf ??? Is it 'dolphining'....or 'porposing'.????
> 
> Just curious...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm sorry, but "porpoise" is not an acceptable term for a dolphin. If you call a dolphin a porpoise, it makes you look ... ignorant.


Your posts just prove that you know nothing about context.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

wow......


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishfeeder said:


> wow......


I'll have a bag along with a "coke"


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

.......which one tastes the best?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> Acceptable to whom? You?
> 
> I know plenty of people who call specks, sandies, and gulf just "trout". And I bet you blow a gasket about silver vs gulf vs sand trout.
> 
> ...


How far off shore? International water I bet

While on the subject of wrong names the American Buffalo is not a buffalo at all. The are bison.

This should make some heads explode!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

HC said:


> How far off shore? International water I bet
> 
> While on the subject of wrong names the American Buffalo is not a buffalo at all. The are bison.
> 
> This should make some heads explode!!!!


so it's not a buffalo burger I am eating?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spike404 said:


> Your posts just prove that you know nothing about context.


I don't know anything about context? You're silly. Like I said, why don't you just call dolphins "fish," too? Is that acceptable?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> so it's not a buffalo burger I am eating?


Mmmm, Pete's Fine Meats Buffalo burger does sound good.

I mean bison burger.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

HC..i bet u go fishing for "spotted seatrout"


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Aggie87 said:


> HC..i bet u go fishing for "spotted seatrout"


Let's all just agree to call them 'Cynoscion nebulosus'.

Now, what to do with these Buffalo Wings?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't know anything about context? You're silly. Like I said, why don't you just call dolphins "fish," too? Is that acceptable?


Yes,as a matter of fact it is. It can be a mahi mahi as well as a Dorado.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Another helpful info-graphic


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Aggie87 said:


> HC..i bet u go fishing for "spotted seatrout"


Nope. I fish for specs.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*lmao*

I use "cetacean" because it gives me an undeserved sense of intellectual superiority


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

So is it "red fish" or "red drum"?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What do you think Sandy?

I think I'll stay in Florida.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Yes,as a matter of fact it is. It can be a mahi mahi as well as a Dorado.


 I think this thread is about the differentiation between the _mammals_ called dolphins and porpoise, not the fish.


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like cake.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tjb0688 said:


> I like cake.


Isn't that the same as pie? :smile:


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think we need a drawing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Isn't that the same as pie? :smile:


No...Pi is 3.14159


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tjb0688 said:


> I think we need a drawing.


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is this the elusive pi cake or pi pie?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

tjb0688 said:


> I think we need a drawing.


You might, but me, I need a drink


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I've always said pi aint square, cobbler are square!! Thanks for the proof.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

cornbread are square


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No...Pi is 3.14159


and cake is a music group...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1kkxh_cake-the-distance_music#.URqQHh3AeuI

like this thread...going the distance...


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Going for speed


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

texjam said:


> cornbread are square


Not always. Sometimes cornbread is wedge-shaped - like a piece of pie.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Not always. Sometimes cornbread is wedge-shaped. Like a piece of pie.


Oh my, so it's actually pie!?!?


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Corn cake?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

See I told ya??

Well actually more rectangle but u get the idea...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fishfeeder said:


> Oh my, so it's actually pie!?!?


Right, it's pie, or you could call it cake. Heck, call it a burrito if you want. Does it make a difference what you call it? After all, it's perfectly acceptable to call a dolphin a porpoise.


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Touche` MC.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishfeeder said:


> like this thread...going the distance...





tjb0688 said:


> Going for speed


She's all alone, all alone, in her time of need...:dance:


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Win*

Oh boy...


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Because he's pacing and racing and plotting his course......woo wee woo wee woo wee woo wee woo wee woooooo.......people are going to think i'm drunk, but im not.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

this kinda reminds me of a tv show called fishing with john. and yes i watched all 6 episodes


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

so what is a bottle nose dolphin?


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

A drunk man with a bottle taped to his nose from Bolivar.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> so what is a bottle nose dolphin?


Trout Killers!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Weird. I too, was "corrected" when I moved to the Coast and told what I was calling "dolphins" were actually "porpoises". Now, when I'm offshore I like to say Porpoise when I see one b/c to me it differentiates from a Dorado, which my group calls dolphins. 

Whatever, I still call it a "TV tuner" and a "Housecoat" instead of a "remote" or a "robe". 

But thank you for the clarification.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> so what is a bottle nose dolphin?


Not a porpoise.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

_Question..._

What are all swimming creatures in the bay called when MC goes fishing?

_Answer..._

Free from danger!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> _Question..._
> 
> What are all swimming creatures in the bay called when MC goes fishing?
> 
> _Answer..._


Afraid.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

This thread deserves a gay dolphin! Or porpoise or whatever
:an6:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

In the freshwater world of Tx, its very common for folks to call blue gills "perch" as well as any other sunfish(bream, greenies, long ears, red ears, pumpkinseeds, red breasted, goggle-eyes, etc. except for bass) . This can be confusing to our yankee friends ....but yankees are confused easily.


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

White Perch or Sac a Leit. Depends on what side of the river your on. And here's another porphin or dolpoise....:an6:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tjb0688 said:


> White Perch or Sac a Leit. Depends on what side of the river your on. And here's another porphin or dolpoise....:an6:


No matter what it is called you **** arses will eat it! :brew:


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very true. I like to eat coot and people at the lease made fun of me till I cooked a big batch of bacon-wrapped "teal." Yet to hear anything about since. I did tell them of course afterwards, when the skwer's(sp) were **** near licked clean, that it was the limit of coot I shot that morning just for them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How do you like your neutra rat prepared?


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Broil in the oven for 6 days and on the 7th day, throw it out. Leaves the house smelling 'musty.'


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

But if you kill enough, they fetch 2 bucks a tail in Louisiana. Cajun beer money.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Not always. Sometimes cornbread is wedge-shaped - like a piece of pie.


Sometimes pie is shaped like a taco.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't know anything about context? You're silly. Like I said, why don't you just call dolphins "fish," too? Is that acceptable?


Sorry, had to.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Next you are going to try and tell us buffalo wings come from chickens.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Sometimes pie is shaped like a taco.


Yes sir!
The best pie IS shaped like a taco!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so, what is the porpoise of this post?


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

No. They come from buffakens.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MapMaster said:


> Yes sir!
> The best pie IS shaped like a taco!


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Infamous, didn't you go on the Calcasieu trip with us?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

In December? Yep. We saw the pink porpoise.


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Really? We saw the pink dolphin but missed the porpoise.....darn. I'm Jeff's son by the way.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


Zactly


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

tjb0688 said:


> I'm Jeff's son by the way.


I was only 16! You can't prove nuttin!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I mistakenly ate dolphin pie once. It wasn't on porpoice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

tjb0688 said:


> Really? We saw the pink dolphin but missed the porpoise.....darn. I'm Jeff's son by the way.


Gotcha. Let's go back near the end of October this year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tjb0688 said:


> I'm Jeff's son by the way.


Did you work for Mike Fiore @ Meineke Muffler?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had "pie/taco" for lunch! :dance: He shoots, he SCORES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gather up the boy's then. Just need to get with Roxanne about 2 weeks ahead and rent the whole marina again. My grandpa lives less then a 1/4 mile from the 4-way ramp in Sabine Pass. Tripletail in the summer. We can sleep about 6 comfortably at his place.........224, yes.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> I had "pie/taco" for lunch! :dance: He shoots, he SCORES!!!!!!!!!


TMI. By the way this thread is very confusing.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> _Question..._
> 
> What are all swimming creatures in the bay called when MC goes fishing?
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

tjb0688 said:


> Gather up the boy's then. Just need to get with Roxanne about 2 weeks ahead and rent the whole marina again. My grandpa lives less then a 1/4 mile from the 4-way ramp in Sabine Pass. Tripletail in the summer. We can sleep about 6 comfortably at his place.........224, yes.


sounds good, 2 of us are in fo sure. I'd like to find some summer time to get away for the triple stalk, will hollar if I can.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tjb0688 said:


> 224, yes.


Mike wants your Dad to get him the hook up with having a ladder built for the back of his 24' Haynie.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Mike wants your Dad to get him the hook up with having a ladder built for the back of his 24' Haynie.


Should be no problem. His dad likes Haynies.


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've told Mike where to go. Charlie Armstrong does all of the work on the Canyon Bay. Most likely would only have to bring his boat for measurements and then install. Charlie is Tops-n-Towers old lead welder. He is in Angel's workshop in League City/Dickinson. He will get the same price as us.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> What do you call them jumping out of the water when you see them around the ferry or cruising in the Gulf ??? Is it 'dolphining'....or 'porposing'.????
> 
> Just curious...


I would call it Breaching! Therefore they are Breachers!:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Should be no problem. His dad likes Haynies.


He is a closet Haynie lover for sure. I'd bet he would trade rigs with Mike straight up if given the chance.


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Mike wants your Dad to get him the hook up with having a ladder built for the back of his 24' Haynie.


Im selling that POS and buying a canyon bay


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Mike wants your Dad to get him the hook up with having a ladder built for the back of his 24' Haynie.


Just as long as its a ladder i can use and not for show like that blackjack!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trout Master said:


> Just as long as its a ladder i can use and not for show like that blackjack!


Not Right Dude...Reddie on the way!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

but these mermaids are in Texas water!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> but these mermaids are in Texas water!


Where do they buy the bras, Bully ????:rotfl:


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

Those mermaids are out of the Rio Grande River.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> but these mermaids are in Texas water!


Yep they taste like Snapper.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

tjb0688 said:


> Infamous, didn't you go on the Calcasieu trip with us?


he went but team Tower of Power Reigned. how is your dad doing? haven't spoke to him in a while.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> .


Funny. I mean I look really really good but not as good as this guy in spandex!!!!!!


----------



## tjb0688 (Jan 11, 2010)

reeltimer, he is doing good. Been working his tail off and is ready to fish again. Like normal, he's got his head set on big trout right now and as soon as he here's about tripletail, it's high-ho t-tail time. Can't blame him. I'm in the same boat as him, figuratively and literally. Hopefully the wind we're suppose to have Saturday will subside as they say it's suppose to Sunday and he can go run his boat. Since Calcasieu, we haven't fished. That's fixing to change though....


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Let's just ask the expert...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i porpoise we just call them flipper..

and once upon a time in Texas waters, (surfside and matagorda that i know of) there were these whales. just saying


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so confused right meow.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I don't care what you call them, those fish stealing [email protected]#%&S have to go!

I got accosted by one a couple of weeks ago. I've never seen them so aggressive.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Sorry, had to.


 I will get lots of use out of this picture.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Describing something inaccurately is only acceptable to the ignorant...


Well call me ignorant. I can't tell you number of items I've described as a "hoovy doo", "hooskawl", or "dingle berry".

Of course, that last one might be fitting of you.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I just thought Dlophins were grey and poroussesses were black?:headknock


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

How could I have been so stupid all of these years. Thank you so much for straightening me out. You are the king of knowledge. BTW, who gives a big rat's ash!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> Yep they taste like Snapper.


I like the taste of Snapper! :smile:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Where do they buy the bras, Bully ????:rotfl:


They used seaweed for bras!


----------

